# Custom Betta Car/Tank decals!



## Jaclyn (Aug 17, 2011)

I have to say I was a little frustrated when I tried to post in the classified section and discovered you have to have 100 posts to put anything on there, but I understand. 

To get to the point! haha I have a Custom Decal business i.e. WALL 2 WALL DESIGNS! I make wall decals, car decals, and can personalize any flat surface. You can see the available colors and ideas at my website:


or on our facebook page! Make sure you "like" us!

[URL="http://www.facebook.com/pages/Wall-2...78717808832127"]

Here are some examples of things I have done in the past and present "Betta: projects. 

Tank names are $2 each + shipping and car decals are $5 + shipping. 

Payments via PAYPAL.

PM me for detail and shipping estimates!


I forgot to mention that the decals come in "Permanent" i.e. Outdoor safe and water resistant (remove with razor blade) or non permanent for easy removal. NON PERMANENT cannot be used on cars, it comes right off when it gets wet. It is fine for tanks though.


----------



## Jaclyn (Aug 17, 2011)

I would really love to make some of these for all those betta lovers like me out there!


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I would love one! But I'm a minor, so no PayPal account for me. :/


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Awesome, are you able to blend colors on decals, like if I wants a Crowntail with the coloring of my Prince Poppycock for example could you do it?


----------



## Jaclyn (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm sorry I can't do blends. Just solid colors, but the fish could be a different color than the words or something to that effect. I do have metallics available.


----------



## bettaluvies (Aug 21, 2011)

think that is sooo cool, alas i have no car, mmmm maybe on my bike.....


----------



## Jaclyn (Aug 17, 2011)

That would be cool!


----------



## gwenny (Sep 20, 2011)

I'd be interested in something like this! I'm going to PM you =]


----------



## Johnpush (Dec 5, 2011)

That looks really cool. Great job. Just a note for those who want to try this *wall decals*.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Could I see your design of an HMPK?


----------

